# Venerable Dreadnought V Normal Dreadnought



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

What are the advantages of taking a venerable dreadnought over a normal one? someone tell me im planning on getting one and I dont know which one would fit in with blood angels. :threaten:


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

venerable means u can ask them to re-roll the rsult on the Armour penetration test each time, one re-roll per penetration. And with Blood Angels, their CC Dreadnoughts tend to attract alot of fire early on, very annoying, as i got explosion twic against a venerable and had to re-roll and got double 1


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Being a Space Wolves player, I get the same re-rolls etc as a 'vanilla' venerable, but I get bs5 and 4 attacks. And he can lead my army if I want.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

ask opponent to re-roll a vehicle damage result and access to a veteran skill e.g. furious charge and tankhunter ( personal favorite Ven Dred, twin lascannon, dred combat weapon, good times)


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I tried fielding Venerable Furioso Dreads w/Heavy Flamer and Drop Pod for my BA's, it was touch and go...the Veteran Assault Squads are a better ELITE choice IMHO. But if you like the model its definitely fun once you get it into close combat. The problem is it attracts a lot of fire along the way and without a Drop Pod it moves 6" a turn. Unfortunately the BA's don't have access to the Venerable Skills you just get to re-roll damage results. 

I've also used the Venerable Death Company Version, IMO its hard to keep your Chappie close enough to control it. I've had veteran players having me chase small useless units around the board which gets frustrating. 

Just a little friendly advise, sorry if its a little off topic.


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

I always take one dreadnought, and I prefer the las/ML version - if I have the extra points, Venerable and Tank Hunter are a worthy investment. However, in a tight list with few points to spare I have no problem fielding a regular dread. 

More players tend to take dreadnoughts with assault cannon/DCCW and often heavy flamer. I can't comment on this as I don't have a lot of experience with it. Venerable will certainly keep it alive longer, especially in close-combat.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I always go for the Ven Las/ML Dreadnought with tank hunter, smoke and extra armour.

Tt comes in pretty pricey at 173pts but causes one hell of a problem with a TL Str 10 and a Str 9 armour piercing shot.

The guy I took to the GT was awesome - accounting for 8-9 vehicles in 5 games.


----------



## The Red Thirst (Dec 11, 2007)

Whoops sorry guys.... I meant FURIOSO DREADNOUGHT... Im sorry i made a mistake so what are the advantages of a furioso...

But thanks for your help anyways!


----------

